# My Glock & I shop Aldi



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

While so many of you are so certain that everyone is looking at you, I'm quite sure they're not. If you really want to make sure they're not looking, just strap on a gun and go grocery shopping and you might as well be invisible. There is nothing I could have done to make my Glock any more visible, but nobody appeared to notice it or if they saw it they sure didn't care.

Well, that's how uneventful grocery shopping with open carry was a couple days ago. So dull I didn't even post about it till days later.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Did you get a lot of bang for your buck?

Wow, that was the worst joke I've ever made. :blank


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

How exactly did you get that gun? Isn't there a serious process in which is established who is entitled to have one and who is not? They just sell it like it's a doughnut?


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

U must not seem threathening


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

sad vlad said:


> How exactly did you get that gun? Isn't there a serious process in which is established who is entitled to have one and who is not? They just sell it like it's a doughnut?


Yes, they sell them like doughnuts. In California, they do a background check on you and if you have not been committed to a mental hospital before or you have not given any signs to a therapist that you want to hurt others, you're eligible to buy one gun per month. Rodgers was able to buy 3 guns this way, although people around him could clearly see he was mentally unstable (you can read about the incident where he tried to push some couples at a party off a balcony or his father restraining him from throwing a soda at a couple during lunch).

Bear in mind that California's gun laws are among the strictest!

By the way, I can't _not_ think of a kid who would pretend to throw grenades at us during high school or he would pretend to shoot at us with an automatic weapon. I never understood what his problem was but boy am I glad that guns are not allowed in Greece!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sin said:


> why ?


Why not? It's my right. Rights should be exercised regularly such that they grow big & strong.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Very off-topic Karl, but do you think Elliot Rodger should have had his guns confiscated after his parents expressed their concerns to the authorities?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BadGirl said:


> Very off-topic Karl, but do you think Elliot Rodger should have had his guns confiscated after his parents expressed their concerns to the authorities?


I haven't been following the story in the media, so I have no comment.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Can you walk around with the gun in your hand while shopping around? Cause that would certainly be something..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Why not? It's my right. Rights should be exercised regularly such that they grow big & strong.


Not too long ago, it was your right to own slaves. Society progresses, you know? Well...most societies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Very off-topic Karl, but do you think Elliot Rodger should have had his guns confiscated after his parents expressed their concerns to the authorities?


 Wouldn't they have had to confiscate every knife he could have possibly gotten his hands on as well?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyway, don't you think it's likely that people see you and think you're probably an off duty cop?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wouldn't they have had to confiscate every knife he could have possibly gotten his hands on as well?


Yes, and I'm sure they would have done that, amongst other things, if they had acted on his parents' concerns.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Yes, and I'm sure they would have done that, amongst other things, if they had acted on his parents' concerns.


 How hard do you think it would be for an ordinary person to get their hands on a pointy object eventually?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> How hard do you think it would be for an ordinary person to get their hands on a pointy object eventually?


His access to pointy objects would have been denied for some considerable time after his manifesto & videos had been taken into account (at least in the UK, but maybe that wouldn't apply in the land of free speech).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> His access to pointy objects would have been denied for some considerable time after his manifesto & videos had been taken into account (at least in the UK, but maybe that wouldn't apply in the land of free speech).


 :sigh

I'm not in the mood to argue with people who are in denial of reality. But let me just ask you this. How do you reckon people get stabbed in prison?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :sigh
> 
> I'm not in the mood to argue with people who are in denial of reality. But let me just ask you this. How do you reckon people get stabbed in prison?


I don't hear about it happening here (I guess it's headline news on those rare occasions). If it happens a lot in your country I'd recommend that you advocate for more prison reform....I hear there's also a big problem with rape in your prisons?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> I don't hear about it happening here (I guess it's headline news on those rare occasions). If it happens a lot in your country I'd recommend that you advocate for more prison reform....I hear there's also a big problem with rape in your prisons?


Maybe you should read the newspapers. This was just about the first thing that popped up on Google

I would also guess the government there lies about this as much as they lie about everything else. Oh, wait. Let me guess. People don't lie in the UK, right?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe you should read the newspapers. This was just about the first thing that popped up on Google
> 
> I would also guess the government there lies about this as much as they lie about everything else. Oh, wait. Let me guess. People don't lie in the UK, right?


The BBC is usually better informed than that: very few if any actual facts in there.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> How hard do you think it would be for an ordinary person to get their hands on a pointy object eventually?


Yeah it would be pretty easy for a determined person to either find or make a makeshift weapon of some sort even if you take away the more obvious choices like guns and cutlery.

I mean, you can sharpen sticks if you wanted a pointy object enough.

I think that guy's guns should've been taken though. It's alot harder to do drive buys without one.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wouldn't they have had to confiscate every knife he could have possibly gotten his hands on as well?


Hey, let's you and I get into a fight. You can have as many knives as you can carry. I'll have 1 gun, with 1 bullet. Good luck...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :sigh
> 
> I'm not in the mood to argue with people who are in denial of reality. But let me just ask you this. How do you reckon people get stabbed in prison?


Fully agree. If someone is determined enough they can make a weapon. Knives/shanks aren't as effective as guns but short of strapping a person to a bed or putting them in a straight jacket you are going to have a hard time preventing them from hurting someone if they really want to. Some examples of fairly easy things people have used to stab or slice others are glass, razor sharp edges of knapped or fractured flint/chert, razor blades, utility knives, sharpened wood, nails with a piece of wood as a handle, etc. I really don't see how you could keep a person away from sharp/pointy objects and let them be free. And why would he even have to bother? It'd be easy enough to eventually steal a knife laying around.

I once watched a documentary where an Australian man made lethal weapons out of road kill lol He sharpened pieces of bone and used sinew to tie things. I think he was demonstrating ways primitive man hunted.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> While so many of you are so certain that everyone is looking at you, I'm quite sure they're not. If you really want to make sure they're not looking, just strap on a gun and go grocery shopping and you might as well be invisible. There is nothing I could have done to make my Glock any more visible, but nobody appeared to notice it or if they saw it they sure didn't care.
> 
> Well, that's how uneventful grocery shopping with open carry was a couple days ago. So dull I didn't even post about it till days later.


Good job! I'd have too much anxiety to do that. When I've seen people carrying guns like that it has actually drawn my attention but I haven't freaked out or anything. Have never shopped at Aldi but plan to go sometime.

Which do you think is more effective at preventing gun crimes? People open carrying or people concealing their guns? I would think that a lot of criminals would assume that people carrying concealed weapons aren't common. Seeing people open carrying reminds them there are people who could shoot back. It takes away the advantage of surprise though if they aren't going to let that stop them from committing their crime.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> I haven't been following the story in the media, so I have no comment.


I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I think if you were carrying a flame thrower, people wouldn't notice. People just don't notice you much while grocery shopping. Everyone seems to be in their own little world there, including myself.

Also, I think it's awesome that you can carry a gun with you in Aldi.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Darktower776 said:


> Can you walk around with the gun in your hand while shopping around? Cause that would certainly be something..


I bet the customers were extra polite this time!

Also, now the girls can ask him "is that a gun in your hand or are you happy to see me?" and actually mean it literally...

As for my opinion, I totally don't get open-carry. Wtf, are we back to the Wild West now? What's the problem with concealed carry? I would be pretty nervous around a stranger with a gun and for a good reason.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

the cheat said:


> Hey, let's you and I get into a fight. You can have as many knives as you can carry. I'll have 1 gun, with *1 bullet*. Good luck...


Well so long as you don't have a round of live ammo and just a bullet I'll be fine. In fact, I'd let you have a whole damn box of bullets. Here have 500 of them: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Oreg...t=laser+cast&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products So often the terms are used interchangeably when you'd find a literal bullet actually quite useless.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

slyfox said:


> Which do you think is more effective at preventing gun crimes? People open carrying or people concealing their guns? I would think that a lot of criminals would assume that people carrying concealed weapons aren't common. Seeing people open carrying reminds them there are people who could shoot back. It takes away the advantage of surprise though if they aren't going to let that stop them from committing their crime.


I think concealed carry is more effective at preventing crime. If you knew that only people with guns were carrying them openly, well, then just wait till nobody with a gun is in sight to do your crime. Concealment makes a criminal entirely have to rethink his trade. He can't possibly know who has a gun, so the only rational response is to assume everyone does. Any other choice could prove fatal. I really have no idea how many people are carrying concealed weapons for the simple fact that they're concealed. It could be many or virtually nobody. I honestly don't know.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Well so long as you don't have a round of live ammo and just a bullet I'll be fine. In fact, I'd let you have a whole damn box of bullets. Here have 500 of them: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Oreg...t=laser+cast&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products So often the terms are used interchangeably when you'd find a literal bullet actually quite useless.


...k. :um


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

masterridley said:


> As for my opinion, I totally don't get open-carry. Wtf, are we back to the Wild West now? What's the problem with concealed carry? *I would be pretty nervous around a stranger with a gun and for a good reason.*


Let's say you were in Wisconsin where both open & concealed carry are legal. What logically would make you nervous around me and my openly carried Glock as opposed to comfortable around somebody who's carrying a Glock concealed? Only difference is you don't know they have a gun. You know I have a gun. Both guns are substantively the same and should logically cause the same degree of fear, right? The mere fact that you can see one logically shouldn't make you more nervous, should it? Both guns have equal lethality. What would be the "good reason" to be pretty nervous around a stranger with a gun? I'm a stranger, what do you have to fear from me?

Every time I go to a shooting range I'm surrounded by strangers with loaded guns. I never worry about them shooting me. And I don't just have to assume that they're not on a killing spree. I have to assume they're not a bleeping dumb a** who can be trusted to handle a firearm in a safe manner and not accidentally shoot me. At least at Aldi a gun stays safely within its holster, so at least we don't have to worry about accidents as can happen on a range.

I'm making a political statement with open carry and clearly not a very effective one as nobody seems to even notice or care. I'm sure I'm quickly tire of it soon. I can tell you the problem with concealed carry: I don't want to wear a gun inside my waistband. Simple as that. If I'm going to wear a gun at all, and until the last couple of weeks I never did, it's going to be open. I'm not going to spend $600 on a smaller gun more suited to being hidden. I've spent quite enough on guns already and there's no way in hell I'm going to buy a gun dedicated to concealed carry. Concealment, IMO, is a royal pain in the a**. Not that carrying a gun openly on your belt for the world to see is great fun. Even a polymer Glock is pretty damn heavy to lug around when loaded with 17 rounds. (Yes, I could cheat and carry an empty gun for all the drama & without the weight, but I'd know.) Also, I'm a free man and I have the right to carry a gun any damn way I please. So, if I want to carry openly, then I'm going to carry openly. For so long I let SA stop me. Well, Parnate is in effect, and I'm no longer too intimidated by SA to carry openly.

Open carry isn't popular at all. Legal, but not at all common. Well, I've never been one who tried to fit in & be popular or like everyone else. Everyone else can hide their guns. I'm not going to. It's uncomfortable. Yes, even more uncomfortable than open carry, which isn't exactly my idea of great comfort.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> I think concealed carry is more effective at preventing crime. If you knew that only people with guns were carrying them openly, well, then just wait till nobody with a gun is in sight to do your crime. Concealment makes a criminal entirely have to rethink his trade. He can't possibly know who has a gun, so the only rational response is to assume everyone does. Any other choice could prove fatal. I really have no idea how many people are carrying concealed weapons for the simple fact that they're concealed. It could be many or virtually nobody. I honestly don't know.


I understand what you are saying. Either way I think a combination of both is best, so keep up the good work. I agree that all open carry would be a bad idea though.

Not sure what the laws in Michigan are now but I remember people open carrying at least in the past. Could've been off duty police for all I know though. There are a lot of people in Michigan who hunt(thus owning guns) so I wouldn't be surprised if we also had open carry. I'd have to check.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

I knew that place was too good to be true. The selection, the prices, turns out they've got guys running around in there with guns just for fun...



sad vlad said:


> How exactly did you get that gun? Isn't there a serious process in which is established who is entitled to have one and who is not? They just sell it like it's a doughnut?


You'd be surprised. I know of at least one state where 13 year olds can't buy cigarettes, but they can buy guns.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> How'd you like the Serpa holster. Also if your going to be lugging it around in a holster be aware that your firearm is going to get some scruff marks on the slide, holster wear. We run and gun, holster wear in my opinion gives it that sexy beat up look


Yeah, I know about holster wear, a standard feature of used police guns. You can always tell if a cop was right or left handed due to wear pattern.

One negative of that holster is they don't make any long enough to fit the Glock 34, so you're going to have the muzzle & front sight sticking out the end. A Glock 17 would be fully covered.

I guess it's an OK holster. You must keep in mind that I have no basis for comparison, as it's my first & only holster. It seems to do its job just fine which is to secure the gun. I never worry that the gun is going to fall out. There's a distinct "click" when I put it in & it stays put as its supposed to till released.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> How's the AR?


Still in production I guess as I haven't heard back from Midwest Industries as of yet. I know you want hot sexy pics and I will be sure to post them as soon as I have the rifle.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

AntiAnxiety said:


> I knew that place was too good to be true. *The selection*, the prices, turns out they've got guys running around in there with guns just for fun&#8230;


Selection?:con Have you ever actually been to Aldi? Nobody is going to suffer analysis paralysis there trying to decide between chunky & creamy peanut butter -- in one size & one store brand.

I don't think you need to worry much about encountering someone with a gun at Aldi. Thus far I'm the only person I've encountered at Aldi with a gun, so this isn't anything common. And if you meet that guy say "Hi, Karl."



AntiAnxiety said:


> You'd be surprised. I know of at least one state where 13 year olds can't buy cigarettes, but they can buy guns.


No such state exists, as it's an issue of federal law. You need to be 18 to buy long guns (rifles & shotguns). And you need to be 21 to buy handguns & handgun ammo. It's perfectly legal for an adult under 21 to be in possession of handguns -- such as if they were given to them by a parent who was concerned about them having a means of self defense. You'd still need to be 21 to have a concealed carry permit which is realistically needed in WI to open carry as you need the carry permit if you were to ever get within 1,000 feet of a school which you surely will in an urban county like Milwaukee where I live.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Selection?:con Have you ever actually been to Aldi? Nobody is going to suffer analysis paralysis there trying to decide between chunky & creamy peanut butter -- in one size & one store brand.
> 
> I don't think you need to worry much about encountering someone with a gun at Aldi. Thus far I'm the only person I've encountered at Aldi with a gun, so this isn't anything common. And if you meet that guy say "Hi, Karl."
> 
> No such state exists, as it's an issue of federal law. You need to be 18 to buy long guns (rifles & shotguns). And you need to be 21 to buy handguns & handgun ammo. It's perfectly legal for an adult under 21 to be in possession of handguns -- such as if they were given to them by a parent who was concerned about them having a means of self defense. You'd still need to be 21 to have a concealed carry permit which is realistically needed in WI to open carry as you need the carry permit if you were to ever get within 1,000 feet of a school which you surely will in an urban county like Milwaukee where I live.


Your Aldi must be different from mine. We've only got one kind of peanut butter, and it's not something that brings me into the store. I prefer dehydrated.

And about the 13 year old buying a gun thing, see for yourself. 
http://www.hbo.com/real-sports-with...9iyN0yG+DMe+MigvtUUFFLCAUTXUtVFndbMTX+AaqI1AJ


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

AntiAnxiety said:


> And about the 13 year old buying a gun thing, see for yourself.
> http://www.hbo.com/real-sports-with...9iyN0yG+DMe+MigvtUUFFLCAUTXUtVFndbMTX+AaqI1AJ


He bought a .22 rifle -- could they pick a gun less likely to be used in crime? Unless the crime involves the murder of soda cans I think we're safe. That's the sort of gun they use to teach Boy Scouts about the proper handling of guns.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah I couldn't find one specifically for the XDm so I just ended up going with the standard XD holster version. Fits perfectly but it does stick out a bit but whatever, its mostly my range holster until I find something better.


I see that paddle thing in your pic. I've been trying to figure out what the hell that's for and I simply can't. I just hook the holster on my belt and leave the paddle in the box having no clue what it's supposed to do. There's probably a YouTube video that would explain all of this to me.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm guessing Midwest is like Palmetto State Armory in that once you place an order they assemble your rifle from scratch. I will patiently await those pics  I'm curiously interested in that *SSK12 Keymod rail*.


A what?

I should call Midwest on Monday -- day #11 -- just to check up.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

what the?!?


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> He bought a .22 rifle -- could they pick a gun less likely to be used in crime? Unless the crime involves the murder of soda cans I think we're safe. That's the sort of gun they use to teach Boy Scouts about the proper handling of guns.


That gun is strong enough to kill somebody...that's all that matters.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know what carrying a gun would accomplish other than an adrenaline rush at this point.

I don't know how many Aldi's have been attacked. They would rather have reasonably priced food.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> SSK12 is the rail system, you got this one right?
> 
> http://www.midwestindustriesinc.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=1228


Not sure. They all look the same. And the one I got was $1,600 base price, looking a tad different with the hand guard covered.

This would be Pete who runs their showroom showing off their lightweight model at the SHOT show: 




I'll have to call Tuesday for an update on when it might be ready. Never know when the fecal matter might hit the fan you know. I'm already prepared with a case of ammo. I just need the gun to fire it.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> 22lr, the most commonly used caliber and preferred choice of professional assassins.


.22LR will be what I'll be firing at the range today. I've been firing so damn many .38s that I've fully perfected nailing the bullseye at 25 yards and should try something else. Oddly, with my relative lack of experience lately my .22 shooting isn't nearly what it used to be. I'm also put the Virdian Laser back on my Glock and re-zeroed it (even though it shouldn't have changed zero, but it did). I've never been any good at shooting a Glock. Though perhaps if I put more work into it I can learn to get decent at it.

In any case, I bought a Springfield 1911 Loaded Target in 9mm from Bud's Guns on reserve so I just hope they get stock in soon. I like 9mm, I'm just not a fan of plastic guns. I recognize the obvious advantages of Glock like high capacity and how they're the easiest to strip & reassemble guns on earth, but that only gets you so far. They also have to be accurate & fun to shoot and that's where they lose me. I know they're accurate & great fun for their many fans, but they're just a PITA to me. We'll see if some more practice can change that or if I officially give up on ever shooting Glock again.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Pompeii said:


> Did you get a lot of bang for your buck?
> 
> Wow, that was the worst joke I've ever made. :blank


:b I thought it was funny.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know what carrying a gun would accomplish other than an adrenaline rush at this point.
> 
> I don't know how many Aldi's have been attacked. They would rather have reasonably priced food.


It would make the guy that would rob the place think twice when he sees Karl. :b


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe you should read the newspapers. This was just about the first thing that popped up on Google
> 
> I would also guess the government there lies about this as much as they lie about everything else. Oh, wait. Let me guess. People don't lie in the UK, right?


Your dead right on that one, prisoners get stabbed and beaten with snooker balls in a sock and boiling water used to attack them or anything they get their hands on n can made a shiv with, but the government or prison governer do not broadcast this its just hidden from the public, only in rare occasions it appears in a newspaper somehow.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> As for the extras, did you end up getting any kind of optic added?


Not unless you include folding iron sights. A few weeks back I dared to ask what optics would you mount on your AR and the answers left me ever more confused than ever. Everything from just a red dot to a 3-9x scope to an ACOG at well over $1,000. I have no idea what to do. I could afford all, though I'd prefer not to spend $1,000+.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Damn, how many guns have you bought this year lol. I've only bought like two, a Yugo ak pistol and recently a KSG last week.


I haven't actually bought an AR yet. I have no money down on it. The 1911 only gets bought if Bud's manages to get stock in. So technically the only gun I've bought is that Volquartsen .22 pistol which you think is ugly and way more than you'd spend on a .22. Lest you think I just buy things on the spur of the moment I spent last week looking for an old copy of Gun Tests Magazine which I knew had reviewed the Springfield Loaded Target in 9mm. The publication was over 3 years old and the gun got an 'A-' grade. So the idea of buying a 9mm 1911 had been rattling around in my head for years already. I'm not spontaneous at all. I think about stuff for years and it just happens that I'm finally doing it now, but the origins of the purchase stretch way back in time.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Lastly I see you keep mentioning **** hitting the fan. Personally I'm no prepper nor do I involve myself in politics, I just like to shoot for sport/fun, some of the dudes I shoot with are though. I'm curious as to what type of shooting you do, mostly bench and at an official range? I'm into running and gunning, that's when you engage multiple targets while moving to different positions. My brothers and coworkers are mostly military and police, I get the privilege of training with them on occasion. Run and gun is a whole other animal, you should look into it, hell of a lot better than just shooting stationary.


I'm mostly joking when I speak of the s*** hitting the fan. Though I know if it does an AR is what you'd want to have on hand to protect yourself. When the 1992 L.A. riots broke out, A.R.s were worth their weight in gold. I've never done run & gun. I'm too old & too out of shape for that. I nail bullseyes from a stationery position.

I'm involved in politics in the sense that I vote in every election and that I write my politicians on every gun issue as often as possible (actually I write them from 4 addresses in 3 states). Are you on Gun Owners Of America's mailing list? You should be if you care about gun rights. They do a fantastic job of keeping you informed of who to write (or call) and when. Generally, it's about gun bills that fly below the radar entirely unnoticed by the general media, so without them you'd be totally ignorant of what's going on. They remember your name & address so if you can hit "send" you can make your voice heard.


----------

